# x67c dumb question



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

out of the water my x67c reads about 4 times what it should. at 1 foot it reads h feet. I haven't been able to drop it it the water to test, but is this normal? should it read accurately out of the water?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have never used mine "out of the water." I am charging it up now, and will let you know what I find out.

Mine reads 0.0 ft and every thing else looks just like it does when the transducer is in the water.


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

Not dumb question at all. 
Your unit is working fine. Air is less dense than water - and sound travels faster through water b/c of that fact. It is taking longer for the signal to return through the air than it would through water, so the unit interprets this as increased depth.
you got a GREAT unit IMO. If you need help tweaking it there are lots of real knowledgeable people here that will help out.


----------

